# A barrage of Signal Strength Questions



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I’ve been playing around with the antenna aiming on the SKYFi to achieve the best maximum signal. In the menu selection for satellite and terrestrial is it the more boxes that have a fill the better the reception is or is it the other way around? I feel dumb asking this but I could quite figure it out. Also when going advanced and doing the 207 thing, what do all those abbreviations (Demod, TDM, BER%, AGC, BER, C/N, RSBK) mean on the two screens on numbers and when do the others mean? What numbers are optimal, well for satellite at least, I’m not sure if there are any XM terrestrial repeaters around here.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

More boxes for better reception, I can't answer the second question, I have no idea.


----------



## zztzed (Sep 16, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> I've been playing around with the antenna aiming on the SKYFi to achieve the best maximum signal. In the menu selection for satellite and terrestrial is it the more boxes that have a fill the better the reception is or is it the other way around? I feel dumb asking this but I could quite figure it out. Also when going advanced and doing the 207 thing, what do all those abbreviations (Demod, TDM, BER%, AGC, BER, C/N, RSBK) mean on the two screens on numbers and when do the others mean? What numbers are optimal, well for satellite at least, I'm not sure if there are any XM terrestrial repeaters around here.
> 
> Thanks a bunch


Google is your friend. 

http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=8278

(I found that when I was trying to find out what "RSBK" meant... I knew most of the others.)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Zztzed! Looks like I'm totaly dependent on Rock and Roll, depending on the channel I somestimes get a terrestrial lock, but not often. But I have no idea where the repeaters are located.

One more question, how weather proof is the antenna thats included in the home kit? My antenna has to be outside I cannot get satellite or terrestrial lock at all when it's in my room.


----------

